# Newbie to Shark Pro CNC



## royL (Dec 6, 2009)

From my perspective, seems like things aren't as clear as i had hoped. For example, the instructions with the machine talk about Windows XP and Vista operating systems. Has anyone used the newer Windows 7? Is there anything i need to know about using Windows 7?
Thanks, Roy


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

*windows 7*



royL said:


> From my perspective, seems like things aren't as clear as i had hoped. For example, the instructions with the machine talk about Windows XP and Vista operating systems. Has anyone used the newer Windows 7? Is there anything i need to know about using Windows 7?
> Thanks, Roy


Roy, I am using windows 7 on my lap top, other than outlook express not being supported, you will not find much difference with reference to navigating. It is a good operating system and easy to figure out. 
Good Luck Robbie


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Roy and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Roy, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## royL (Dec 6, 2009)

Robbie,
Thanks for your help.
Roy


----------

